# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Pacific Travel – Tour Thái Lan chất lượng , giá cực shock , giảm ngay 500.000VND

## pacifictravel_vidat

*CÔNG TY TNHH PACIFIC TRAVEL*

*98 NGUYỄN DUY DƯƠNG , PHƯỜNG 9, QUẬN 5, TP.HCM*
*ĐTDĐ : 0902122402 ( Mr.Đạt )*
 Email : pacifictravel_vidat@yahoo.com.vn
*Web*: *www.dulichthailand.com*

*Số GP: TCDL-GP LHQT 79-317/2011*




 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TẶNG NGAY 
*MASSAGE THÁI CỔ TRUYỀN*
*BUFFET NHÀ HÀNG XOAY 56 TẦNG*
*NHÀ HÀNG PATIN*
*SAFARI WORLD*
_ĐẶC BIỆT:_*CHỢ NỔI THÁI LAN* 
*                   VỚI ĐẦY ĐỦ ĐẶC SẢN ĐƯỢC BÀY BÁN CỰC HẤP DẪN TRÊN SÔNG*

*LIÊN HỆ TRỰC TIẾP VỚI VĨ ĐẠT ĐỂ ĐƯỢC GIÁ TỐT NHẤT*
*SDT : 0902122402* 
*6 NGÀY 5 ĐÊM*
*KHỞI HÀNH HÀNG NGÀY*



*NGÀY 1: TP.HCM Q BANGKOK (Ăn nhẹ trên máy bay)*


*HDV* đón quý khách tại sân bay quốc tế *sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất* để đáp chuyến*bay* đi Thái Lan, đến sân bay *Survabhumi – Bangkok*. xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do khám phá *Bangkok về đêm*



*NGÀY 2: BANGKOK – CUNG ĐIỆN MÙA HÈ -TÒA NHÀ QUỐC HỘI-SRIRACHA – PATTAYA (Ăn ba bữa)*


*Buổi sáng:*
 + Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách tham quan* Cung Điện Mùa Hè,*một trong những cung điện xa hoa nhất ở Bangkok, nơi trưng bày các tác phẩm nghệ thuật độc đáo: *Ngà voi – Thủy Tinh – Đồ vật bằng bạc – Đồ sành sứ - Đồ cổ…* qua đó quý khách có thể hiểu rõ hơn về cách sinh hoạt của Hoàng thất. Sau đó đoàn sẽ tham quan *tòa nhà quốc hội Thailand*
 + Cùng *dạo thuyền trên dòng*_ sông Chaophraya đầy lãng mạn và huyền bí – con sông của các vị vua Huyền thoại xem thuyền Rồng_ của nhà vua, hiện tượng*cá nổi trên sông.* 
 + Tham quan *Công viên Sriracha Tiger*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được xem *Show biểu diễn Cá Sấu, Show Cọp, Heo vv…*
*Buổi chiều:* 
 + Xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, dùng bữa tối. Tham gia các show về đêm tại *Pattaya* (chi phí tự túc)…


*NGÀY 3: ĐẢO CORAL –BUFFET 56 TÂNG - NONGNOOCH (Ăn Ba Bữa)*

*Buổi sáng:* 
 + Ăn sáng , khởi hành đi *Đảo Coral ( đảo San Hô)* bằng tàu cao tốc. Tại đây Quý khách có thể thỏa sức đắm mình trong làn nước biển trong xanh và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như: *Dù kéo – Lướt ván – Lái Canô – Thám hiểm dưới đáy biển*..(chi phí tự túc).
 + Sau đó tàu Canô sẽ đưa Quý khách trở về Pattaya dùng *Buffet trưa tại* *nhà hàng xoay nổi tiếng trên toà nhà 56 tầng* *cao nhất ở Pattaya*, có thể ngắm toàn cảnh biển trên không với *độ cao hơn 150m* , Quý khách có thể tham gia trò chơi đu dây cáp trên không từ 56 tầng lầu xuống với trang bị máy nhảy điện tử hiện đại tiên tiến *(nhảy 1 người -vượt qua chính mình, hoặc lòng treo nhảy 2 người, cáp treo với 4-6 người, chi phí tự túc cho trò chơi).* .

 + Sau đó xe đưa đến tham quan *làng dân tộc Nonooch*, tại đây Quý khách sẽ được tham quan *Vườn Hoa Lan Nonooch* tuyệt đẹp và thưởng thức *chương trình ca múa nhạc mang đậm*_ bản sắc Thái Lan_ như Boxing Thái, Đám cưới truyền thống v.v… Ngoài ra còn có các chương trình biểu diễn đặc sắc của các chú voi (voi massage) …. 
 Tiếp đến tham quan *Trân Bảo Phật Sơn*, núi phật được khắc và đắp bằng vàng 24k, nơi được tạo nên nhân dịp kỷ niệm 50 năm đăng cơ của nhà vua Thái Lan. 
*Buổi tối*:
 + Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng dịch vụ *massage Thái cổ truyền* giúp lưu thông khí huyết và đánh thức sức mạnh tiềm ẩn trong cơ thể. Sau đó sẽ là thời gian tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và thưởng thức các món ăn Thái Lan. Ăn tối và tự do khám phá Pataya…

*NGÀY 4*: *PATTAYA –* *BANGKOK – NHÀ HÀNG ROYAL DRAGON (Ăn ba bữa)*

*Buổi sáng* :
 + Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành tham quan *xưởng chế tác đá quý* *World Gem Collection* (Một trung tâm trưng bày đá quý đạt tiêu chuẩn*ISO 9001*). 
 + Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *Trung tâm yến sào* để tìm hiểu về các loại yến kế tiếp xe đưa quý khách đến *cửa hàng bán các loại thổ sản Thái* để dùng thử và mua sắm.
 + Sau đó xe đưa quý khách đi ăn trưa tại *nhà hàng Royal Dragon Hồng Kông* – nhà hàng lớn nhất *Châu Á* với những nhân viên phục vụ đi bằng *giày trượt* *patin*độc đáo và* trang phục cổ điển thời Trung Quốc*. 
 + Tiếp đến tham quan *Trung tâm nghiên cứu rắn độc và Trung Tâm trưng bày các loại thuộc da* nổi tiếng của Thái Lan. 
*Buổi chiều*:
 + Sau khi ăn trưa, , xe đưa Quý khách tham quan *chùa Phật bằng vàng* lớn nhất thế giới: cao 3 mét và nặng hơn 5 tấn.
 + Quý khách sẽ thưởng thức *chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc hoành tráng( show Bêđê)* do các vũ công chuyển đổi giới tính thực hiện.…..

 Tiếp đến về khách sạn tại *Bangkok* nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi và ăn tối… Tiếp theo khách tự do mua sắm tai Chợ Đêm………

*NGÀY 5: BANGKOK - SAFARI WORLD - FREE DAY (Ăn 2 bữa)*


*Buổi sáng:* 
 + Ăn sáng tại hotel , Đoàn đến nơi viếng *Phật Bốn Mặt* nổi tiếng linh thiêng nhất*Bangkok*. 
 + Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành tham quan *vườn thú hoang dã lớn nhất ThailandSafari World* nổi tiếng với các *show xiếc cá heo* , *show 007* , *show cowboy…*dùng cơm trưa tại Safari world
 + Tiếp đến xe đưa Quý khách đến mua sắm tại *Chợ Sĩ Pratunam* lớn nhất*Bangkok,*sau đó quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị và chợ sĩ….

*NGÀY 6: BANGKOK Q TPHCM (Ăn Sáng)*


*Buổi sáng*:
 + Sau khi dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay trở về TP.HCM. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, *HDV* chia tay tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
*(Chương trình này có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời tiết và tình hình tại các điểm tham quan)
*
*Giá vé trọn gói cho 01 khách chỉ : 6.400.000VND*


*CAM KẾT GIÁ TỐT NHẤT CHO KHÁCH ĐOÀN*

 PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN : CALL
Giá vé bao gồm: 
_Vé may bay khứ hồi: Turkish Airline – Qatar Airways (chất lượng hãng bay 5 sao)._
_Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới máy lạnh, phục vụ theo lộ trình tour._
_Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 3 - 4.5 sao (2 khách/phòng)_
*+ Bangkok:*_ SD Avenue , Princeton Hotel, All Season hotel , Ratchada city……._

*Hướng dẫn viên:* HDV Việt theo suốt tuyến cùng với HDV địa phương
*Bảo hiểm:* Bảo hiểm du lịch mức bồi thường tối đa 200.000.000 VNĐ.
*Lệ phí:* Thuế sân bay hai nước, phí an ninh, phụ thu xăng dầu theo quy định của hãng hàng không. 
*Vé tham quan:* Phí tham quan tại tất cả các điểm theo chương trình
*Quà tặng đặc biệt:* Nón du lịch + 1 suất massage Thái.
Không bao gồm : 
 Vé tham quan các điểm ngoài chương trình.
 Visa tái nhập Việt Nam đối với khách ngoại kiều: 40 USD/khách.
 Hành lý quá cước ( tối đa 20 kg / khách )
 Các chi phí cá nhân khác như: điện thoại, giặt ủi, mua sắm, nước uống
 Tiền típ cho tài xế và HDV địa phương: 3 USD/ngày
 · Giá tour trẻ em
 Dưới 2 tuổi tính 30% vé máy bay + Thuế các loại
 Từ 02 – 11 tuổi tính 75% giá tour + Thuế, tiêu chuẩn người lớn, ngủ chung bố mẹ.
 Từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính vé như người lớn.
 · Trường hợp hủy tour
 Hủy tour trước 7 ngày phí 40% tổng giá tour chương trình.*( Trừ ngày lể , thứ bảy , CN )* 
 Hủy tour trong vòng 3 ngày đến 7 ngày phí 75% tổng giá tour chương trình.
 Sau thời gian trên phí 100% tổng giá trị chương trình.
*(Hộ chiếu) Phải còn thời hạn sử dụng trên 6 tháng (Tính từ ngày khởi hành).*
*Tour thuần túy du lịch, suốt chương trình Quý khách không được rời đoàn.* 
_**Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : khủng bố, thiên tai…hoặc do có sự cố, có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa…thì Cty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh_

*Mr.Đạt*
_ĐT : 0902122402_
*Công ty TNHH Pacific Travel*
_Địa chỉ: 98 Nguyễn Duy Dương.Phừơng 9.Quận 5.TPHCM_
*Y!M: pacifictravel_vidat*

----------


## pacifictravel_vidat

up cho bán nhanh nhá, mong bà kon cô bác ủng hộ cho e nhaz !!!  :Smile:

----------


## pacifictravel_vidat

up na ban cho tot nhe

----------


## pacifictravel_vidat

up nhanh bán mau nha

----------

